# We aint got these in the NORTH!!!



## tazmainiendigger (May 13, 2004)

I just got back from a few days stay in Georgia...  I thought the black flies & ticks were bad here! These little bugger's and big ole snakes are just a crawling down there lol... I gave this little fellow a ride back home to[] Maine on the plane! Happy Digging! Taz


----------



## IRISH (May 13, 2004)

We get a few of them (lot's in some places) here but that one looks a fair bit bigger than our ones,  nice of you to give him (or her) a free trip to Maine [] .
 That is a good looking ink it's sitting on there.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 13, 2004)

Yes it is and thanks!  Some chap sent that to me for down under! []


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 13, 2004)

From down under....


----------



## diginit (May 14, 2004)

We have those in California,But ours are orange or golden in color.Great pets. Just don't make them mad.


----------



## Maine Digger (May 14, 2004)

What Taz didn't tell you all is that creature is just one of Maine's Black Flies in it's larva stage, you should see the adults!!!![]


----------



## luvtodig (May 14, 2004)

LOL Norm!!  We had those in Arizona, they kept trying to swim in the pool..that is the only ones I saw..thank goodness[]  I am told that the black flies here will take out a chunk of skin..yikes![&:] I can hardly wait for that..


----------



## Kim (May 15, 2004)

Hi all
 Well, thank goodness I don't unearth such beastly creatures here in Oz, I saw a snake skin today and the scales were huge (King Brown I'd say) so I was very careful.  When you are wearing headphones you tend to see before you hear[8|].   

 Norm, I can't wait to see a pick of one with wings. Hmm! you didn't send a box of black flies, did you?[] lol.

 For everybody else:  Norm has sent a package to me with unknown contents, can't wait to see what is in it[:-].

 Kim


----------



## leebran20 (May 16, 2004)

What exactly are these black flies like? They bite or just swarm you without end? We have mosquitoes here that do both -- and two years back we had a dengue outbreak which greatly limited the places I was willing to go dig -- but at least the 100 percent Deet works on them, which I heard it doesn't with the flies.

 We don't have snakes either -- at least we're not supposed to -- but we do have centipedes, and quite a bit of them when I dig the types of mountain dumps I usually do. Can usually count on having to try to catch about five or six of them during a reg. dig and throwing them as far as possible with the shovel. A digger friend I met over the Net -- some of you may know him from Scott's Privy Page, a great site -- came to vacation and dig over on Kauai a couple years back, and though he has to deal with snakes at home in Michigan, I couldn't tell him enough to come anywhere near easing his mind about the 'pedes. I do hate them too.

 Brandon


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 16, 2004)

This scorpion's bark is worse then his bite, lol it is only like a bee sting. From what I saw of the behavior in the wild they would rather run away...  The problem is they come in the house and hide in dark places like shoes or slippers! Ahhhhh thats when they get ya! Happy digg'n Taz


----------



## scduckett (May 17, 2004)

Taz, that's just one of our "littler" pests down here in the South. Did you meet the skeeters too? What I'm worried about meeting are the rattlers. Opp, AL home of the rattlesnake rodeo is about 80 miles from here, but those rattlers come from all over middle Alabama. And alot of the homesteads I want to explore look like home for these guys! Didn't even think about the scorpions. Oh, and the cow ants. BIG furry red and black ants that they say can kill a cow!!. Mmmm...let's think about this diggin' business...maybe winter would be a good time to start??


----------



## okiedog (May 18, 2004)

i'll tell you one thing from repeated experience scropian bites do hurt!! i would take a bee sting any day over these little monsters. after the swelling goes down and the pain medicine kicks in it is tolerable however!! you better kill that thing and search for more, i moved a pile of bricks to our new home and started a new batch of these darlings where there had never been a problem before. good luck with your new pet


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 23, 2004)

Okiedog, this little guy never made it on the plane alive! It is bad enough flying never mind worrying if that thing is gonna excape from the overhead luggage comparment lol. That creature now resides in a better place! [] Good Digg'n Taz


----------

